

Lazarus Free Pascal RAD IDE 1.0 RC2 is released - mariuz
http://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/topic,17930.0.html

======
diminish
Wonder if pascal will ever have a come back as a web or mobile platform
language; compared to C; which it was neck to neck some time.

